# Stevens 335 SxS Shotgun Barrels Shootable?



## Offroadtek (Mar 14, 2011)

I got a Stevens 335 shotgun last year. I've shot skeet loads in it without problem, but I've been afraid to shoot anything heavier in it. In toying with the idea of turkey hunting with it I started trying to research them, I find all this info about some of them having Demascus/laminated barrels and being dangerous to shoot. The barrel has no markings except for a serial # stamped on the bottom. The serial is A50## which matches the number stamped on every other part also. The side Says J Stevens Arms so I know it was made after 1916. Anyone got any information in these guns and can school me on how to know if this is a laminated barrel and if it's safe to shoot. All my internet searching, and I've done it extensively, hasn't been much help on this gun.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Mar 14, 2011)

Retire the gun and get a turkey gun! Seriously, there is probably a lot of sentimental value in the gun and it has done it's time and needs an honored place to rest. Why take a chance on losing it along with possible body parts or worse. I have an old, old New York Arms sXs double tha i hand load and roll crimp 2 dram loads for an ocassionally shoot close range skeet with. I can enjoy and memory lane back to 1957 when my Mom gave me this well used double gun for Christmas, and some day it will pass on to my Daughter to remember ME with.     Doug


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 14, 2011)

According to this, your gun would have been made after 1920 -- after the Damascus era, and well into the smokeless powder era.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/everygun/GunMfgDetail.aspx?id=940

Also found some other sources that indicate that only hammer guns in this model had the Damascus barrels.

You can test it with an acid if you want to make sure, but given the info, you don't have Damascus.

I'd turkey hunt with it, IF, and only IF you use lead shot, or a lead shot substitute (bismuth), and I'd probably stay with the smaller shot sizes.


----------



## Offroadtek (Mar 14, 2011)

That's the conclusion that I had come to. The barrels don't look like the ones I've found of damascus twisted steel, but I have been wrong about things once or twice before, so I like to hear what others think. I have a turkey gun to hunt with, the possibility of turkey hunting with it is just what got me doing research. Truthfully this gun has probably seens it's last days hunting anything, but I like to know that if I do decide to grab it for turkey or dove it's not gonna blow up in my face.


----------



## cudzue (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a 335 Stevens 16ga that was the first shotgun I  ever fired back about 1944.  I would have no reservations taking it to the field for shooting (at) doves, quail or turkeys, if I could get it repaired.  The left side hammer  is broken and  it has been in a repair shop for 11 months awaiting location of a replacement  hammer.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 23, 2012)

Look at the metal under the fore end. If it is damascus the pattern will be apparent on that protected metal. If you don't see a pattern there then you almost certainly don't have damascus.


----------



## rustvyper (Jul 23, 2012)

Most of the major shotgun manufactures were done with Damascus steel by wwI. I have an ithaca 1909 that handles modern loads fine. I wouldn't shoot steel out of it, but any 2&3/4 buckshot or turkey load is fine.


----------

